# made a video of catchin 15lb jack crevalle



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

we launched out from adams bait shop in savannah..as soon as we were pulling away from the dock we noticed a feeding frenzy about 100yards from the dock.
i pulled up slowly and threw a poppin cork with a shrimp. we caused too much disturbance and it all vanished. we cruised about an 1/8th of a mile to fish in front of bonaventure cemetary..to a hole where trout are found.
about 5minutes into not doin' any good we saw a rather big fish going for one of our shrimp and the cork went down and came right back up...nothin'..about 30seconds later the cork went down and disappeared..
line was spooling away rather quickly on the light tackle but at least it was 10lb. braided line..the fish went out and around the boat one time and i was pulling up the back anchor...i moved up front and drew in the front anchor then i cranked the motor..this went on for about 5minutes..enough time for me to slowly move the boat around another fisherman in his johnboat...maybe longer but in this time i gathered my senses to pull my camera phone out and start video taping...thats where the video starts..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfd8P7B9GzE 

mind you this is my first video and i talk too much for the camera but hey, im makin it happen..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBSS3jasM-U&feature=related

we were not sure if it was edible and called adams bait shop to confirm its not any good...after a few minutes of trying to help jack recover he took off after me pulling his tail back and forth in the water..successful release..


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

nice catch and release -


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great catch. Nice work.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice Jack.. Great footage and quick thinking with the cam/phone.. great video..


----------

